# Prop shaft noise



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are any parts,moving or non moving, inside the main prop shaft.I replaced the bell housing not that long ago and it cured all the play and noise that had been building up.Since about a week ,the noise has returned but there is no play on either end of the shaft.On Nagtroc someone has spoken about a torsional damper in the shaft,can anybody shed any light on that?I also went through the workshop manual and there they suggest that if there is any vibration after a bell housing or shaft replacement then the shaft can be rotated 60 degrees at a time to eliminate any excessive run-out of the shaft and minimise vibration.I tried this and went through 5 positions of the shaft until I found the smoothest position, although there never was any real vibration from the shaft itself,but the noise from the shaft remained constant in all positions.This is the reason that I wondered if anybody had seen the inside of one of these shafts.A new unit costs over 1,600€ plus vat here in Spain and I would like to know if I need to replace or not although the shaft joints show no wear or play.Many people have commented here on the forum about the noises but everybody always blames the bell-housing.I look foreward to anybodies input on this.
Peter


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi,

Middlehurst have just investigated mine for noise from the prop.
Told some do some don't, but not to worry.

Cheers Tom.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Peter, I believe that what you see if what you get with the prop, it is hollow to the best of my knowledge and no damper. 

The hollow CD shaft promotes/highlights the various noises IMHO.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Eddie,maybe Nissan have stumbled upon a new design of loudspeaker.
I just want to be able to relax next time at the ring.
Peter


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

PETERJH said:


> Thanks Eddie,maybe Nissan have stumbled upon a new design of loudspeaker.
> I just want to be able to relax next time at the ring.
> Peter


Yeah, that is a long haul you have to make to get there Peter and would be a bummer to arrive with an issue


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Well it seems that there is another possible cause for a noisy prop shaft.If the engine has a misfire on one of its cylinders then this can unbalance the engine enormously at low revs.I have now got a misfire on cylinder no. 5 and we are still investigating the causes.
Peter


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

have you tried changing plugs or coilpacks ?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

PETERJH said:


> Well it seems that there is another possible cause for a noisy prop shaft.If the engine has a misfire on one of its cylinders then this can unbalance the engine enormously at low revs.I have now got a misfire on cylinder no. 5 and we are still investigating the causes.
> Peter


Interesting Peter, I have just had mine repaired after 9 months of trying to pin a misfire down with Middlehursts, ended up with Coil Packs first (no cure) then plugs, injectors and airflow meters from a donor vehicle and it is now good again. As a bonus I am now averaging an extra 4 mpg on my normal daily work run!

Good luck locking the mis down!


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> have you tried changing plugs or coilpacks ?


Hi Jurgen,yes that was the first thing I did but unfortunately the problem is a lot more serious than just that.I don't want to say yet until I am appsolutely certain.
Peter


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ok i will keep an interest on thread


----------



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi just replaced my bell housing because of end play and thinking it was causing the noise. And the noise is still there its coming from my prop aswell. It's really bad but no play on the universal joint. Although the uj was a bit notchy on the roll pins am not happy to just leave the noise it sounds like something is loose and will break.


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

PETERJH said:


> Hi Jurgen,yes that was the first thing I did but unfortunately the problem is a lot more serious than just that.I don't want to say yet until I am appsolutely certain.
> Peter





Spency1983 said:


> Hi just replaced my bell housing because of end play and thinking it was causing the noise. And the noise is still there its coming from my prop aswell. It's really bad but no play on the universal joint. Although the uj was a bit notchy on the roll pins am not happy to just leave the noise it sounds like something is loose and will break.


Did either of you two gents ever get a solution for this? I too have just had the BH replaced on my 2015 as there was a little plat and a lot of noise and I'm still getting terrible noise, possibly even worse than before that I'm being told is the propshaft itself but im dubious? Sounds absolutely awful! (worse in certain situations than this video shows too, hillstarts for example)






Would really like to know how you both got on?

Thanks!


----------

